# Vote for your favorite name



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm starting a new thread for voting. This will be the first round. You have 48 hours till 5 on Thursday to vote for your favorite name. It was extremely hard to choose six out of all the names suggested. They were wonderful. The six I think might work the best are:

Pigeon's Peace

Rock Dove Roost

Palomarosa

Featherland

Wingtopia

The Flight Deck


The top three will be voted on after this elimination round.

I can hardly wait to see what name is going to be chosen 

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Featherland. 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Featherland


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Featherland..........


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I vote Featherland...it applies to anything with feathers (pigeons, doves, and others).

-Hilly


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

What does Palomarosa mean, if anything? i like the sound of it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just added a poll to the thread and gave it 2 days to run .. that will make it close a few hours after what Margarret was wanting, but the poll should make it a lot easier to keep track of the votes.

Those that voted by replying to the thread, please vote again using the poll.

Tough choices and you only get to vote once and only get to choose one name with that vote!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

xxmoxiexx said:


> What does Palomarosa mean, if anything? i like the sound of it.


Paloma means dove in Spanish .. I think the person suggesting Palomarosa was trying to get not only the dove/pigeon part in the name but also something conveying a ranch like the Ponderosa (if you remember that now ancient TV show).

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I remember....I think it was a TV Guide article on the family that
essentially faked a Michael Landon hair-do on all of them and thinking
as a kid how much they all looked alike.....
fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> I remember....I think it was a TV Guide article on the family that
> essentially faked a Michael Landon hair-do on all of them and thinking
> as a kid how much they all looked alike.....
> fp


 Funny, FP! Well, the TV show was called Bonanza and the ranch was the Ponderosa .. gosh .. Bonanza was the first TV show I ever saw in color .. that was back about circa 1959 or so .. here's a link that shows the characters and some of the scenery: http://ponderosascenery.homestead.com/index.html

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> What does Palomarosa mean, if anything? i like the sound of it.


In Spanish:

Paloma = pigeon/dove

Rosa = rose

Palomarosa = Pigeonrose

Note: I think the name is MUCH prettier in Spanish than English...has a nice sound...

The name WAS inspired by the TV show, Bonanza and the ranch called the Ponderosa.

Victor started the whole thing with his suggestion of Margarosa... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, personally I love Palomarosa and voted for it. BUT .. The Flight Deck is incredibly clever and well suited .. Margarret raises Flights for show .. it was a tough decision for me as I am sure it was or will be for all. Let the best name win!  And may Margarret choose whatever name she likes best when it is all over and done .. after all, it is her property and her birds  , but this is great fun!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also, as has been suggested, the names that may take 2nd or 3rd, could also be used for another part of the property/area too... 

The Flight Deck sounds like a great name for the loft area... 

Shi


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

featherland i say.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This is a hard decision!   I like Palamorosa best, I think, it kinda rolls off the tongue (after you learn to pronounce it hehe). They are all great names and will do your beautiful property justice.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I just went with the one that looked the prettiest and so I voted for wingtopia, Now that I look back it is the only one in italics so maybe that is why it looked the best lol it just jumped out at me


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, they are all great names but I went with Featherland because it reminds me of our sweet member "Feather".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, they are all great names but I went with Featherland because it reminds me of our sweet member "Feather".


I agree, Maggie...except _Margaret_ has to decide...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I agree, Maggie...except _Margaret_ has to decide...


Actually all of YOU PTers are going to decide! I picked my six favorites. Now we will see which one wins. I do have a personal favorite, but my lips are sealed. I'm not voting to keep things fair. When this ends, then we will have a runoff with the top three. I'm in total suspense! I looked at the poll results early this morning quickly, then waited till now to peek again.

Terry, thank you so very much for putting up the poll thingy. I think of it as a voting machine. It sure makes it easier for people to vote and for me counting them. Keeps me honest Heh, heh 
I'm sharpening my pencils to draw a fantastic pic for the winner. Whooooo will it be???????? And what will be the name of our house?????

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry, thank you so very much for putting up the poll thingy. I think of it as a voting machine. It sure makes it easier for people to vote and for me counting them. Keeps me honest Heh, heh
> I'm sharpening my pencils to draw a fantastic pic for the winner. Whooooo will it be???????? And what will be the name of our house?????
> 
> Margaret


You're welcome! Wasn't trying to be a buttinsky .. just trying to help.

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I voted for Rock Dove Roost but I'm partial to ferals and rescues. I also like that it would prompt people to ask what a Rock Dove is. But that's just me All the names are wonderful and thank you for letting us have so much fun naming your beautiful property.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I was kinda hoping Phil's "Preen Acres" made the final six 'cause it reminded me of _Green Acres_ and Eddie and Ava. I'm sure Margarret has down-to-earth (Eddie) and fancy (Ava) pigeons both. Now I can't stop singing that little song they sang at the start of the show.


----------

